# The Thought-based Story



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Simple game where you respond to each comment in a continuing story style, but based on your first thought of the previous post.
Examples:



> There was a mole





> that was ugly





> and it looked old


And so on.
First post...

There was a chicken


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 5, 2012)

> He was quite delicious


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 6, 2012)

and tasted like ham


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 6, 2012)

He needed some pepper


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 6, 2012)

because he wanted to eat himself.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 6, 2012)

and he thought he would taste delicious


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 6, 2012)

So he went to the store


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 7, 2012)

and bought some pepper


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 7, 2012)

As well as a newspaper...


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 8, 2012)

But he had to cross the road


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Mar 8, 2012)

so he ran across


----------



## Dar (Mar 8, 2012)

and wished that a truck would hit him


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 8, 2012)

But trucks were extinct


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 8, 2012)

But not motorcycles!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 8, 2012)

and he was hit by someone playing card games on a motorcycle


----------



## Flareth (Mar 8, 2012)

And pop culture references were made.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 8, 2012)

Ironically, the pop references were to be expected.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 8, 2012)

As LittleKuriboh had bee elected king of the Earth, with the chicken as his queen


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 8, 2012)

But Discord was planning on usurping them to be king of references.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 8, 2012)

So he signed a treaty with Glinda.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 8, 2012)

That would give him a zombie truck army


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 9, 2012)

With Optimus Prime as their leader and Ultra Magnus as his first leiutenant!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 9, 2012)

In fact, Zombie Optimus Prime was actually the truck that killed Queen Chicken Kuriboh. Discord was soon informed the assassination was a success.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 9, 2012)

And then Ultra Magnus was sent to his target: One of the last 3 Silver Werewolves: Zeed!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 9, 2012)

But he reached ZeedMilleniummon instead!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 9, 2012)

A large, lycan-like Digimon similar to Weregarurumon! Easy mistake to make...


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 10, 2012)

He was quite surprised when the monster turned back into its ragged, two-headed ghostly form.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Presently, they began to battle it out, with a slappy-fight!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 16, 2012)

In which they suddenly grew fins.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 16, 2012)

And started singing this.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Which summonned a giant cat that started running around and eating skyscrapers.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 19, 2012)

So in came the Giant Cat Police Force, led by...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

A pack of chibi Neko maids!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Mar 22, 2012)

Annoyed that the story had moved away from them, LittleKuriboh and Discord joined forces, and combined their powers to defeat the Giant Cat Police Force. They transformed into...


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Annoying Kuriboh, which cried "Do-da-lalalala!" so loud the cats were too annoyed to complete their tasks and left!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 23, 2012)

The cats fled to the fourth dimension.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 24, 2012)

Where they met Noah Kaiba and the Team 4Kids!


----------



## Sypl (Mar 31, 2012)

The cats and Team Four Star played a game of dungeon dice monsters!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Noah then realized that Team 4Kids had been secretly replaced by Team Four Star and banished them all back to the real world, where Godzilla was dancing with a Gundam!


----------



## Dar (Apr 1, 2012)

Then a wild CUBONE appeared!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2012)

It took off its skull.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 1, 2012)

And revealed it was actually Abraham Lincoln!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln took of his hat...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2012)

And pulled a pair of red and blue glasses out of it.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

He then proceeded to eat those glasses.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 2, 2012)

And spat them out hitting Godzilla in the elbow, turning him into a chicken.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chicken Godzilla then commanded the Gundam, which happened to be God Gundam, to attack with Bakunetsu God Finger!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 2, 2012)

But, he forgot that he had 10 fingers...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2012)

So he summonned some nightgaunts instead.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 2, 2012)

Those Nightgaunts proceeded to swim through a building.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 3, 2012)

The building got teleported to Providence.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 3, 2012)

And took up half the space in Rhode Island


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

But Celestial Being didn't like this so decided to perform an Armed Intervention!


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

But England refused to take part in it!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

Even though the Innovators tried to force us by threatening our shipments of Tea to the Café of Doom!


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

Obviously, they should have put France on the opposing side!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2012)

When the French army got there, Nodens had already got Lovecraft's ghost out of there and licked his face like a cat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2012)

The French then surrendered! Leaving us Brits to go in and bail them out! Again!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2012)

They got attacked by tentacles out of nowhere.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

Ultros had shown up declaring his hatred towards muscleheads!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

Equius appeared right in front of him with spade symbols in his eyes.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

The spades turned into cucumbers, which fell into the toaster.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

Which exploded and Brainiac got the bill for the damage caused!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2012)

Brainiac was currently enjoying his vacation on the Moon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

Cuz Richard Hammond had somehow got his hands on some Francium...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

...and blasted him off the planet.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

Cuz he thought he'd join Team Rocket!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2012)

But he joined Team Magma instead!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 21, 2012)

Even though Team Aqua wanted him!


----------



## sv_01 (May 15, 2012)

But they were quite happy with a dead Scubamon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 15, 2012)

Seeing as Metalseadramon was unavailable, and still is, for that matter!


----------



## sv_01 (May 16, 2012)

He is stuck in a giant seashell.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 16, 2012)

Strangely enough the same seashell from a certain other Forum Game...


----------



## Krazoa (May 16, 2012)

which happened to be full of lots of glowies


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 16, 2012)

And so Empress Krazoa set out accompanied by her fluffy dragon to obtain said seashell, hiring Christian O'Reilly en route!


----------



## Krazoa (May 16, 2012)

always loved to have company, so long as she could keep the seashell


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 16, 2012)

So she decided to hire Samantha as well!


----------



## sv_01 (May 17, 2012)

Samantha took the whole SG1 team with her.


----------



## Krazoa (May 17, 2012)

However.. there was a slight problem with the Stargate.


----------



## sv_01 (May 18, 2012)

The coordinates setting got stuck on Mustafar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 19, 2012)

And the Stargate got sucked into a vat of lava!

(Nice! Going from Stargate to Star Wars so seemlessly! I love it!)


----------



## Frostagin (May 23, 2012)

But the lava turned into a Moltres!


----------



## sv_01 (May 24, 2012)

He flew up wondering how the vat had got there.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 24, 2012)

But then he saw Christian, Samantha, SG-1 and Krazoa with all her minions, and jus shrugged it off!


----------



## sv_01 (May 25, 2012)

Krazoa suddenly turned into a seacat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2012)

All so she could chase after a piece of glowy string she saw getting dragged into some water!


----------



## sv_01 (May 29, 2012)

There, she encountered a purple anglerfish with antennas all over.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 29, 2012)

It proceeded to start a training montage, so it could win the championship!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, it's a Yu-Gi-Oh! tournament and I'm going to be there with my Custom Deck!


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

Even though Marik is going to be there with his Steve army that sadly does not include a certain Steven Moffat!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2012)

All cuz I beat him into submission with my 12 Devas Deck!


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2012)

Somehow, the treaty was a lie.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 25, 2012)

And then, GLADoS showed up, proceeding to try and test everybody.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 26, 2012)

And I passed with flying colours using my 12 Devas Deck!


----------



## Norm (Jun 26, 2012)

But was owned with my Dragon deck that includes two REBD and three BEWDs, as well as awesomeness.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 27, 2012)

By "awesomeness", he means half-nightgaunt dragons with obsidian scales.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 28, 2012)

Which is obvious as my 12 Devas Deck is not easy to beat...

(No, really, ask Zero and Inuzuka!)


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 28, 2012)

But then the obsidian dragons got identity crisis because of Yami being part Elder God.


----------



## Norm (Jun 28, 2012)

But the obsidian dragons WERE the Elder Gods


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 29, 2012)

And they made me to fight the demons who plague this Pokémon world!


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 30, 2012)

Alongside Giratina and her Dusknoir bodyguards.


----------



## Norm (Jul 3, 2012)

War was called on Giratina by the Demons.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 9, 2012)

With me at the head of the vanguard


----------



## Norm (Jul 10, 2012)

But the Demons almost won


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

Because they sent out a bount who nearly had me until I went The Storm! Then it was on!


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 16, 2012)

Boba Fett got killed in the sidelines.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 17, 2012)

Which was mourned by many fans


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 19, 2012)

Until he came back! Again!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 20, 2012)

And he attacked the shipyards on Leonis.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2012)

For giving him funny looks!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 24, 2012)

So Nepeta had to save the day!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2012)

Armed with nothing more than a sheet of A4 paper! And no, he doesn't have writing utensils!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Her metal claws had been stolen.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2012)

By a bunch of gijinka traps!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 8, 2012)

But she was saved by a vampire maid from another planet.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

Who was actually godzilla


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 11, 2012)

And then some random person ran away screaming, "Aah! It's Godzirra!"


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

He scared away godzilla


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 12, 2012)

Who was later found cowering under a feather!

(He never was the best at Hide And Seek!)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

He thought about Goosey from the Professor Layton series


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 18, 2012)

Because he was hungry!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

So he got McDonalds


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 19, 2012)

With a double dose of ice cream.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2012)

Then he got a sugar rush and was hyperactive


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 20, 2012)

He started running around and clawing at everything in sight.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

So he killed the McDonalds


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 20, 2012)

Which pleased my dad!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

Because your dad likes In-N-out more


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 21, 2012)

A LOT more than McDonalds!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 22, 2012)

But then Yami's dad encountered Megurine Luka from Vocaloid, the original Kuchisake-Onna!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2012)

But then Yami's dad was knocked unconscious by some people I don't know!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 22, 2012)

So Luka the Tailor Lady from Enbizaka went to look for another victim, still covering her mouth with the red kimono.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2012)

So she knocked Mike the Minccino unconscious


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 23, 2012)

and went to mess with some Gardevoir's mind.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 23, 2012)

Like a boss


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

But the Gardevoir were too sneaky


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 23, 2012)

and also had a protective forcefield against scissors.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

So her attack failed, and the Gardevoir killed her with Psychic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

And decided it would be fun to try to take over the world!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

So a Weavile tried to stop her


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Lucario were on Gardevoir's side!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So they pounded the living hell out of those Weavile!


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 24, 2012)

But then Ho-Oh ran in, singing the nyan cat song!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 24, 2012)

And killed everyone


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

With scales!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

But then Libra got mad


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

And Virgo didn't care!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

Because she was too busy protecting the Matriorb!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So then the signs started fighting


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

Except for Virgo... She doesn't care...


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

So then all the signs ganged up on Virgo


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

But she seduced Scorpio, who was also female.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

But then Scorpio realised she forgot Yami's birthday hug


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

Since she was part Mindfang, she attempted to mind control him.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

But Yami heroically resisted and killed Scorpio, which made Virgo sad


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

So she turned her lipstick into a chainsaw and went off to save the world from Aquarius.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

But lost interest halfway there and jus went to sleep!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

And Leo cuddled up with her like a kitty for no reason.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

And was so soothed that he quickly fell asleep also...


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 24, 2012)

Meanwhile the lone evil mastermind was planning to destroy all hope.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

When this YouTuber GlitchxCity comes along


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

and says: "You can never destroy hope!"


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 26, 2012)

whilst playing a dance remix of the Kanto Trainer battle theme for


----------



## Scootaloo (Aug 26, 2012)

their best friend so they could


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

Truly appreciate the awesomeness of that song.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 26, 2012)

It was awesome because Prussia made it.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

On the moon. Backwards.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

...from Gamzee's entire supply of paint cans.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

So Gamzee got mad


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

and punched him in the face.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

But then Gardevoir kicked some butt


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

With a shovel


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

And a garden hose!

(edit: oops ninja'd by sv, but still makes sense XD)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

And then she summoned an army of kitties.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

Who opened a bistro.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

That became world famous


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

For a day or two, but was immediately forgotten by the public.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

So he went bankrupt


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

And went insane and made a giant robot.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

That killed the world


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 26, 2012)

But felt sorry about it afterwards.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

So suicided.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 27, 2012)

Then the Artemis Fowl books became more popular with aliens and other life beings


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 28, 2012)

Who thought it was morbid and hilarious


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 28, 2012)

because of all the insanity


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 28, 2012)

And made a statue out of the books.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 29, 2012)

And used magic to keep it standing.


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 1, 2012)

So Twilight Sparkle showed up and


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2012)

mind controlled everyone off a cliff!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 1, 2012)

However, underneath the cliff was a


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2012)

heap of random stuff!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 2, 2012)

That formed itself into a camera


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 2, 2012)

and shot down a bird.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 2, 2012)

But this bird was special


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 2, 2012)

It was a Skarmory!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 2, 2012)

So the Orange Skarms of Yore got revenge


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 3, 2012)

by shooting the island down from the sky!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 4, 2012)

But then they decided


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 4, 2012)

To shoot spikes


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 4, 2012)

of doom!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 4, 2012)

And Whirlwind everybody, but


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 4, 2012)

a Pidgey suddenly came out of nowhere.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

Accompanied by a Spearow!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 5, 2012)

Named Hannah.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 5, 2012)

They started dancing together.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 5, 2012)

In the moonlight


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2012)

While making numerous obscure religeous references and leaving mysteries unsolved!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 8, 2012)

So Volbeat and Illumise


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 8, 2012)

Used Moonlight
(What is it with me and Moonlight?)


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 8, 2012)

And healed the Houndoom that used Snatch.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 9, 2012)

and ran through the moon


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 9, 2012)

Made of cheese


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 9, 2012)

and a Rattata ate it.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 9, 2012)

But the Raticates got mad


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 10, 2012)

and destroyed his soul.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 11, 2012)

With FIRE


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 11, 2012)

and DOOM!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 11, 2012)

And made a tribute


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 12, 2012)

to the Elder Gods.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

Who were mad


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 15, 2012)

at the Scubamon


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

So they killed


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 15, 2012)

Mario, with a


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

LUIGI HAMMER OF AWESOMENESS and Kirbys


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 16, 2012)

With the Ultra Sword power up of awesomeness


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 16, 2012)

because he was getting in the way.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

So Grovyle


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 17, 2012)

made up a block


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

Out of Metal Gear parts!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 18, 2012)

And squeaked till dawn!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 19, 2012)

Which drove the whole street to near insanity!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2012)

And then Lord English revealed himself to already be there!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 20, 2012)

Meanwhile, Robert DeNiro


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2012)

attempted to seduce Kanaya.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 20, 2012)

The attempt was an overwhelming failure.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 20, 2012)

Because she preferred girls.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

But then Diana Berrigan came in


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 23, 2012)

And started dancing and singing


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 23, 2012)

to "The Tailor Shop at Enbizaka".


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 25, 2012)

But then a wild Pokemon appeared


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 27, 2012)

at Level 255 with Sheer Cold!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Because it was THE ELDERGODDAMN KYUREM!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

That was going to be fused with Reshiram _and_ Zekrom and Mew to create the ELDERGODDAMNRezekymewrem!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 30, 2012)

Thus creating a flying time capsule conveniently placed right under the feet of ELDERGODDAMNRezekymewrem, lunging him into space where he was beat the shiz out of by Rayquaza, who was wearing a golden chain, and Deoxys, who was picking his nose.
Then he flew back to Earth and landed in the Giant Chasm and hit the ground so hard, he became frozen, threw up Reshiram and Zekrom, and reverted to regular ELDERGODDAMNKyurem.

Yes, I actually thought that all up while I read your post, Absoul.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

and then there was a patented Legendaries Randomly Fighting going on above them


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2012)

with Redglare randomly flashing her glasses


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 2, 2012)

that turned everything to stone


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 4, 2012)

that a Slugma ate.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 4, 2012)

And then a rafflesia swooped down from the sky


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 4, 2012)

and killed everyone


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 4, 2012)

by using Petal Bash


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 4, 2012)

and the many petals flew through the sky like a dozen shed feathers. Many cried at the sight, everything exploding as the world suddenly ended.


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 4, 2012)

Everybody died, except for eight people who have to occupy and populate another planet.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 5, 2012)

But the planet turns out to be Alternia.


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 8, 2012)

Populated by characters from the Hunger Games, which had imploded on itself and revealed the truth of


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2012)

Darkleer hiding in a seashell!


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 15, 2012)

with latioses everywhere!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2012)

And they had bat wings!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2012)

So they could pretend to be Zubats!


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 17, 2012)

And then the Red Death came in and killed them all!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2012)

With his scythe!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 19, 2012)

with a chocolate scent!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 20, 2012)

Which made me want a chocolate bar... Probably a Kitkat...


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 21, 2012)

with peanuts!


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 27, 2012)

And butter!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 29, 2012)

But not almonds due to my paranoia about them!

(Cyanide comes from and, as a result, smells like bitter almonds, and I actually hate nuts, even though I once saw someone putting almonds on an apple crumble which made me go spare!)


----------



## Mewmic (Dec 11, 2012)

And nutella!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

Then a nutter butter cookie raced by and (O-o; )


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 18, 2012)

stole Yami's hat.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

Which Yugi thought would look awful funny on Kaiba's pet cat? (o.o')


----------



## Spoon (Dec 18, 2012)

Indeed, after a few tests, Kaiba's cat did most definitely look awfully funny with Yami's hat.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Be Prepared, sung by Jeremy Irons.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

Then Scar from The Lion King started to dance cuz...XD


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2012)

the melody was so catchy!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 19, 2012)

Then Kirby passed out and the DO DO DO DO DO DO DO DO DO! Dee! tune starts to play as he falls off the screen, so, then...


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 20, 2012)

he falls into a bottomless pit of lava.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

Then Korrina and Fluffy swoop down and save him LOL


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Because they have awesome lava-proof armor of green-hot epicness.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Because Steel is weak to Fire.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 22, 2012)

And fire is weak to Steelix.....somehow.
o_o;


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

and steelix is weak to charizard


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2012)

because Charizard can melt rocks and Steelix is still weak to Fire anyway.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 22, 2012)

but Scourge of blood clan is even better than charizard


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 22, 2012)

Then Scourge Mc Duck comes by and yells at all the Missingno. o-o


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2012)

And then the Scourge Sisters take the stage with a Salamence and an Ariados.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Redglare then identifies Riku as Alice's brain phantom.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 24, 2012)

But Shub Niggurath seduces Cthulhu into backing away.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2012)

Before he is kidnapped by the Knights of the Blue Flame...

(10 points to anyone who can tell everyone else where Knights of the Blue Flame are from, and I don't mean my Xbox Live Clan!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 25, 2012)

So Shubby goes on a quest to save him!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2012)

Then Shoobee goes Shoo-bee-doo-shoo-SHOO-bee-doooo~And summens Apple Jack and Twilight Sparkle, somehow, in the process? XD;


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2012)

And Apple Jack Noir has an epic cutlery fight with Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2012)

Which somehow causes the head of a Grunt from Halo to explode in cheers and confetti!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 30, 2012)

Then Final Fantasy People apper, take bases, give them to The Organization, and, Elmo....somehow has a GUN. Somehow...o_o;


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 31, 2012)

And he shoots the sky down.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2012)

And Lugia exploded.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 1, 2013)

Then Mama Luigi sung the Telephone Operator Song from the Dance Dance Revolution games XD


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 4, 2013)

Which simply broke a glass and caused a few dogs to go crazy


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 4, 2013)

Those dogs then all turned into Lil' Cal.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 5, 2013)

Which made The Nobodies Scream in TERROR XD


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 5, 2013)

Which inspired Heartless to eat their fear


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 5, 2013)

and become invisible.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 6, 2013)

Then wear a faux leather jacket and beat up riku XD


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

and become a part of Team Rocket


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2013)

Complete with a Ragnarok and Lightbringer Sword each!


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 8, 2013)

They also picked up Excalibur and Masamune


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 9, 2013)

and Caledscratch and the Royal Deringer.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 12, 2013)

While a young boy hyperventilates because he can't find his Skarmory


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 12, 2013)

The Skarmory has been taken on an adventure by EPIC MELOETTA THAT IS NORMAL/DRAGON AND GREEN.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2013)

However, we needn't worry much as we still have the invisible Team Rocket Heartless who are still wearing Organisation hoods and armed with Ragnarok and Lightbringer swords!

(And an "isle" is like a small island, in churches it's the "aisle"! Same pronunciation, though! Why do so many people make that mistake?)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 13, 2013)

However, as Riku covers Jirachu's eyes, a time paradox occurs somewhere in the Southern hemisphere


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 13, 2013)

...because EPIC DRAGON MELOETTA's evil brother is already there!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 16, 2013)

Then Claus and Lucas come by dressed like Megamans as Senior Puss In Boots plays a some-what unfitting music to the situation XD;


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's Caramelldansen!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 18, 2013)

To GET DOWN ON IT! >D XD


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 20, 2013)

Meanwhile someone in the back of the crowd screams: I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Then he threw a cinderblock at a random Dalek, smashing both to pieces.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 20, 2013)

Meanwhile Mark Selby continues to beat Aussie Neil Robertson, oblivious to these goings on!

(The Snooker Masters Final, in case you're wondering!)


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 21, 2013)

meanwhile a unicorn is eating a dead body in the background


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 21, 2013)

It belongs to Dualscar, who has been killed by an anvil from the ceiling.


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 21, 2013)

the unicorn neighs and snorts fire


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 21, 2013)

and shoots rays of friendship


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 22, 2013)

to the sky, making a cloud fall down.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 22, 2013)

The cloud fell on a tree


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 23, 2013)

thus creating the first cauliflower.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 23, 2013)

That can dance like Riverdance!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 24, 2013)

And sing like River Song!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 24, 2013)

In which classic rock ballads get ruined!

(I should have known that would lead to Doctor Who... No one on here seems to have even heard of Riverdance!)


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 25, 2013)

The classic rock ballads ended up not being ruined after all


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2013)

because some Daleks showed up with a double stethoscope and a big yellow truck


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 19, 2013)

And promptly rolled over the current Sonic Generation, ridding my conciensce of it forever!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2013)

Then I find an extremely adorable cat-girl and promptly begin to tease her with string and the torch on my keyring...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 24, 2013)

The cat girl takes out a keyblade and chalanges ye to a sword fight against it and if you win the fight, you've prooved your worth in her eyes. :P One rough and tough chick here!!! XD


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 25, 2013)

And the Daleks start stethoscoping Yami as well.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2013)

But the stethoscope is fake, and the angry Daleks start yelling "Exterminate!" and shooting... confetti.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 4, 2013)

From their plungers.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 5, 2013)

I stand up after diving on top of the cat-girl to protect her until I see how futile such an effort was...


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 6, 2013)

The confetti explodes and makes the world go back three hours!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2013)

Which in turn makes everyone but the cat-girl get dizzy...


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 7, 2013)

...and she starts rambling about how the sky should be orange.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 18, 2013)

She then decides to do something about it by...


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2013)

summoning a dragon!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfortunately the Dragon is only a baby...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2013)

It musta been Baby Dragon from the Duel Monsters card game from Yu-Gi-Oh! :P


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 23, 2013)

But that didn't matter, because the Doctor appeared...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Apr 23, 2013)

And brought with him a party of extreme magnitude that


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2013)

Caused a Geodude to use EXPLODE!!! :o


----------



## Scootaloo (May 20, 2013)

Even though Explode is not a real Pokemon move.


----------



## sv_01 (May 21, 2013)

But Explosion is.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (May 21, 2013)

And that Explosion had released a big mushroom cloud on which Mario and co.


----------



## sv_01 (May 22, 2013)

Mario ate the mushroom.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 24, 2013)

It was a yummy big mushroom :P


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 24, 2013)

The mushroom causes Mario to turn into Luigi, because Year of Luigi dictates it, and Luigi freaks out in the process!


----------



## sv_01 (May 25, 2013)

And his hat turns radioactive because the mushroom was a nuclear mushroom.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (May 26, 2013)

Which causes everyone else to turn into slime!


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 26, 2013)

Then Ness and co. from the Earthbound games come by and get INTO BATTLE with all this 'slime'! :P


----------



## sv_01 (May 26, 2013)

Because it's Giygas in disguise!


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 30, 2013)

And he's BEST FRIENDS with REGIGIGAS!

XD


----------



## sv_01 (May 31, 2013)

So Big Reg appears out of nowhere and fistbumps him.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Which causes Ness and Co. to turn into rainbow kittens.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jun 6, 2013)

But are stopped by the almighty Magikarps of death.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 7, 2013)

And the almighty Tentacools of doom.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 28, 2013)

And the Rattatas of evil. Don't forget them.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 28, 2013)

They are backed by the Silence.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 28, 2013)

And the Weeping Angels.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 29, 2013)

And the Vashta Nerada.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Oct 29, 2013)

And then a Dalek comes and EXTERMINATES the Vashta Nerada


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 30, 2013)

which makes a kitty sad


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 2, 2013)

Then a pit bull (no offense, pit bull lovers) eats the kitty because it's hungry......


----------

